# New member from Menifee CA.



## EricQ (8 mo ago)

I moved to Menifee about a year and a half ago. I am used to hunting in the San Bernardino and Angeles National Forrests. Since I now work for the City of Oceanside, I am trying to learn more about San Diego area and the mountains east of Hemet. I do not know these areas very well. This year I am waiting for my draw...but I will probably get an A31 and I have AO. Any tips anyone would be willing to share would be greatly appreciated. Again thank you very much.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Welcome to AT 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dustin Clays (Dec 6, 2021)

Welcome from TX.


----------



## mkummet (Mar 11, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## FrostyNuggets (8 mo ago)

Welcome from Iowa. Stay safe.


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## NCbowhunter85 (Sep 24, 2019)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

EricQ.


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from Penn State


----------



## Hbowhunter (9 mo ago)

EricQ said:


> I moved to Menifee about a year and a half ago. I am used to hunting in the San Bernardino and Angeles National Forrests. Since I now work for the City of Oceanside, I am trying to learn more about San Diego area and the mountains east of Hemet. I do not know these areas very well. This year I am waiting for my draw...but I will probably get an A31 and I have AO. Any tips anyone would be willing to share would be greatly appreciated. Again thank you very much.


Welcome from Wildomar


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome to AT from California


----------



## SITKA SLAYER (11 mo ago)

Welcome from long island


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## chriswitty (10 mo ago)

Howdy from SC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EricQ (8 mo ago)

Hbowhunter said:


> Welcome from Wildomar


wow a neighbor.


----------



## cxh1228 (7 mo ago)

welcome from colorado


----------



## EricQ (8 mo ago)

cxh1228 said:


> welcome from colorado


Thank you


----------



## ArkieSaddleHunter (Feb 19, 2021)

Welcome from AR


----------



## EricQ (8 mo ago)

Thank you


----------



## drewbob85 (Jul 5, 2021)

Welcome


----------

